# my beautiful fracino retro.



## coffee2gogo (Jan 19, 2012)

This is my new van set up, taken at 7am this morning


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks great! I would have had a retro myself but the levers were too tall for my van! Very happy with my Contempo though! Where are you based?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I need a lever. They look cool.


----------



## coffee2gogo (Jan 19, 2012)

Levers are great for mobile. It runs on lpg, so just a 12v pump and grinder to power off the leisure battery, no backwashing required. Though servicing a bit of a faff. The machine, the van and conversion all in cost around 14k. But its a great set up, and my customers think it looks great too, the retro also makes a great espresso.

I had the retro put into my first van (piagio porter) to replace a 3 group astoria that had died. 3 weeks later some t**t drove into the van and wrote it off (took the retro out before it was towed away). I bought a vw caddy coffee van (wouldn't fit the retro, too low, also has contempo - great machine very fast. but needed something fast cos no van = no income, so now for sale) to use while I had this one made to my spec. 6 months later I had the retro fitted into its new home. It was a moment of pure joy









I am based in Aylesbury.

I'm so tempted to take van camping, but I don't think I'd get all the camping gear in it. So we just use a stove top pot for camping, but i am eyeing up the aeropress.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

coffee2gogo said:


> I am based in Aylesbury.


Where abouts do you usually set up? I work in Aylesbury and am always on the look out for good coffee!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

I am based in High Wycombe, I'd love to visit you sir. Yes, I'd second Seeq, where ARE you set up?


----------



## edsmiles (Feb 23, 2013)

Just making the required posts to be able to view your retro


----------



## garyashe (Feb 15, 2014)

Super cool, love the machine


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Never seen a Francino lever before! Beautiful


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile (Jan 31, 2014)

Man that looks sexy, wonder what it would look like with some blue LEDs shining up behind your machine. Personally when I see a lever machine I feel I'm buying something special.


----------



## Zantonsus (Mar 10, 2014)

Woot, supa set up.... very jealous..

How long you been running it like this?


----------

